# Naruto characters with beards! Yes, beards!



## Squire of Fate (Oct 9, 2006)

Warning: The following content may not be suitable for those who are prone to heart attacks, seizures, ripping their eyes out with a spoon....etc...

Time skip spoilers, maybeh.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 9, 2006)

OH GOD! OH SATAN! SAVE ME11!!111! 


You so retarded, Kazer. Retarded, I say! XD


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 9, 2006)

Kisame looks like a perv to me o-o

but Sasuke just looks completely oblivious O.o


only one more thing to add.. WTF?! 

XDDDD


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 9, 2006)

You're my idiot, Kazer. 

I liked the beard on Kisame, and the one on Sakura was so funny!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol..Kisame looks funny,but the beard fits him well


----------



## Fai (Oct 9, 2006)

Kisame looks good in a beard 
but Sakura looks so funny,and Neji....O.O


----------



## Fai (Oct 9, 2006)

Kisame looks good with a beard 
but Sakura looks so funny,and Neji....O.O


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 9, 2006)

...

My eyes!!!! 

The images of bearded neji and kisame...will always remain somewhere in my head..


----------



## Chita (Oct 9, 2006)

..... o.O

....Oh...
Yondaime,Neji, and Sasuke looks weird...(but funny!!)


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 9, 2006)

ahaha 
Oh Kazer 
Kisame looks good with a beard, maybe even Sakura does too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2006)

God neji looks like a terrorist


----------



## Shadow Dragon Boss (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy crap...*snort* What the hell? These are rather messed up, but I had to see them. Some of the beards almost look natural on the characters. XD I like the Neji and Sakura ones the best. Nice work!


----------



## Gamble (Oct 10, 2006)

Neji looks most realistic


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 10, 2006)

rofl @ Kisame's beard. XDD Funny, funny.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lmao,Kazer man you must be bored. They all need to shave properly. XD
Sakura's one is the best...pink beard


----------



## Saurus (Oct 10, 2006)

thats practically blaspheming..


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, sakura wins this. good job, but they are truly ugly.


----------



## Aya (Oct 10, 2006)

LOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL XD
 i want to see more! MORE


----------



## summon123 (Oct 10, 2006)

lol hahahahha


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 10, 2006)

you got some time on your hand  

did you do this in microsoft paint?


----------



## Jessie (Oct 10, 2006)

He-he thats a good laugh! 

Kisame looks like a perverted old man!


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 11, 2006)

Kisame looks the best with the beard... All the others look funni.


----------



## boooabdo (Oct 11, 2006)

nooooooo   not my sakura  

why did u did that to sakura?


----------



## Eggo290 (Oct 11, 2006)

lol neji looks like someone i would want to be alone with .


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

omfg tooo much free time for u and they all look like hobos to me


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 12, 2006)

That was...um creative? 
Right when I was about to say "at least you didn't give any of the female characters a bushy face", you went and did it


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 12, 2006)

lol, pink beard. 
funny.
i feel like neji might look cooler in mustache though.


----------



## B (Oct 12, 2006)

LOL.


Kisame is the sexiest.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 13, 2006)

Due to popular request from the Itachi FC, he has been bearded. I gave him the "Hitler" since I though it suited this picture of him best.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice beards!

What about a Naruto beard?


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

itatchi looks like hitler xDDD

hahahaha
 haha those are nice

LMAO 

xDDDD

hahahahahaha

yea buh about naruto beard xD


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 16, 2006)

Itachi with a Hitler moustache!


----------



## Saku_chan (Oct 21, 2006)

Itachi looks like Hitler....


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2006)

love Itachi's Hitler look

YOU FORGOT GAI DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## sj2k (Nov 10, 2006)

umm, WTF, and WHY, and GOD SAVE US ALL.  But besides that, it was amusing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 10, 2006)

The Itachi one is too funny.lol.


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 11, 2006)

The Itachi one is hilarious


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know why but Sasuke reminds me about...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 12, 2006)

Itachi going for that I rule the world look eh? A bit weird for most of them in general, Kisame's one is quite silly.


----------



## Danse (Nov 12, 2006)

those were funny 
Kisame look like he could be asking you to get in his car lol


----------



## Doc. Q (Nov 12, 2006)

*you gonna get raped*


----------



## slugdude (Nov 12, 2006)

Good stuff. But needs more variations in the styles of beards.


----------



## momolade (Nov 12, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## az0r (Nov 13, 2006)

haha thats funny neji looks like a terroist xD


----------



## ymcauloser (Nov 13, 2006)

ALL HEIL AKATSUKI BEARDS!!


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

u got lots of free time.....


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Nov 14, 2006)

lol funny plus looks like they only took about 1/2 hour at most
the beard - the easyiest way to make the naruto cast look like rapeist, terrorists and dictators


----------



## Rashman (Nov 14, 2006)

lol  alright kazer you must be destroyed for making me laudh so hard XD this is so fucking funny! itachi really looks like hitler lol


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Nov 15, 2006)

you guys came out with any idea


----------

